# Ergonomically shaped Natural fork



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We were hit by quite a bit of snow last night, and the bitter cold ensued so I was holed up in my garage next to my space heater working on some of my frames instead of shooting etc. I have been caught up in other matters and projects so I was unable to crack down and finish up a few frames I had begun to work on earlier in the month. Well, I got back to 2 of them today, here's the natural, and later I'll post the oak boardcut as well.

Alright, down to business here, this is a beech fork harvested from dead-fall in early September, it had already had its share of drying before I began work early this month, but I microwaved it for a couple minutes to make sure. I began the basics of preparing a natural a while back and quite honestly, it was another very ugly looking fork. At first I was very close to deeming it unsafe, or unworkable. Yet a bit of carving revealed some quite hard wood with some character added by the wonders of mother nature. The further I carved the better it looked, quite honestly I felt the power of Chepo with me.







Okay, not really, but he, among others inspired me to press on and unlock the true beauty of this fork (at least in my opinion).

After a while, my initial ambitions for the potential ergonomical values of the fork came to fruition. The little stub where an old limb had once grown was carved down to a perfect anchoring point for my high pinch grip. Along with that, as seen in the photo, I went to work on a little slot for my thumb, marked out in just the right place. Moving forward I made the ring and pinky finger slots on the back of the fork for added flair and grip. Then to top it all off I did one coil around the fork using my triangle file (it's not show too well in the pictures but you get the idea)

All in all, I'd have to say it was my most artistic and refined go at a natural. I'm not really all about the frills, but this one was done exclusively with a new lockback knife (not really new, a very old one I cleaned up) files, and a few grits of sand paper. I must say the end result ended up being baby's bottom soft fork tips, finger grooves, and rounded pommel.



















Picture quality isn't the greatest of all time, as I was all out of natural light at this point, but it'll do.
Fits like a glove

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0127.jpg

Nice wide forks, yet they are low and the handle is short, so it pockets very well.

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0117.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0137.jpg

Okay, now it isn't stained or coated yet in anything. That will come next, probably some linseed oil or polyurethane finish to preserve the natural coloration of it. I'll figure it out I'm sure. I'd like to give a shout out to DH for his recent showiing of the ash brothers, that carving work really inspired me to get going with this old project. Also, thank you Jmplsnt for sending me that very first natural from your famed collection, that really was what got me going to all of these great things. I'm not sure what attachment method I will choose for this special fork. It will most likely be my go to shooter for a while when it comes to naturals. Maybe I'll do gypsy tabs, or the mexican tie-down method that Nico graciously showed us all how to do.....or possible even holes for tubes or chains. I'm not sure, but at some point you'll all find out.

It is my most comfortable natural to date, and I have to say I'm proud. I can't wait to here all you feedback, I'll update when completely done.

Take Care 
- John


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

You really did bring out a nice aesthetic balance in the overall shape the spiral groove adds to the uniqueness. The nub on the side is cool, falls to hand. Really nice job.I like your idea of going with a clear coat, no stain. Great work!
Chuck S.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

John, that is an outstanding looking fork, your work just keeps on getting better. Can't get any more natural looking than that. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. I bet it will become your favorite right away. Keep us posted on your progress.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool, man! Good work!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That`s a nice work and unusual fork with the nub! Cool idea.

Have some naturals in work too. The long and cold winter evenings are perfect to have a relaxed time by shaping some naturals!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Besides their strength, the best thing about a naturals is that they are all one-offs. That one looks like it fits your hand just right and it has a lot of charm. If it's going to be your go-to buddy in the field, I hope you choose a linseed oil finish. But of course you'll do what you think is best.
Great Job, John. I'm eager to see how you arm it and hear how it shoots. Good luck!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice work Bane. I strongly approve and like the wider shooting gap as that's what I seem to be leaning towards myself lately. It's easy to safely pass a large stone or hex nut through a wider fork, not to mention more peace of mind.

For something that was once a tree piece, I continue to be amazed at the ergonomics of natural forks. I have some that I would match up against the finest of the custom super-ergos with zero hesitation. Add to this the zero cost of the raw material and you've got yourself the makings of an obsession.

Regarding your attachment method, you can cut the Mexican three-quarter groove and then attach tabs. If you want to go back to the resortera style, just pull the whipping and leather off. My favorite all-time slingshot is made up like this and while I know it will probably be tabbed out the rest of its hopefully long and deadly (just got it going on that a few days back) career I know I can strip them off and have a traditional resortera. You can also go over-the-top with flatbands on the 3/4 grooves also.

Good work Bane and an excellent example of how anyone can get into this hobby as long as you have a tree fork and a pocketknife!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Looks like a real good natural slingshot fork John, well done mate.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ BaneofSmallgame

Got my first natural(after my boyhood)l into a linseed oil bath right now as well , but it looks quite a bit crappy against yours !

Used simple bush wood(willow or similar) , later found some worm holes , which I've filled up with wood filler ,....... just did not want to litter my previous work , as I also had shaped it under ergonomical aspects a bit .

great work of yours















, .........................greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Job !


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright folks, finally got back to this topic......I haven't gotten a chance to apply a finish yet, I've been ravaged by some sort of flu like bug that I just can't seem to fully get over.

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words, every time I make something and post it here I really love to see all of the comments, opinions, tips, etc. to the post. Oftentimes it makes my day, and justifies my efforts (which doesn't really happen until I shoot it).....

@MX Thank you so much Chuck, it really means a lot coming from you as you truly are a master craftsman. The majority of your slingshot frames belong in art museums for sure!

@Torsten You've got that right, there's only so much time one can spend watching the flames of a fire before he's got to get going with his hands.

@Phil, I hope this is only the beginning really, I always aspire to best my previous effort each time I'm out in the garage.

@DH You really think I should go with linseed? As I said, I'm completely open to suggestions because I've made no decisions......maybe I'll check to see if I've still got the linseed oil in the basement......I'm thinking that would give it a rich enhancement to the natural coloration while still preserving the look, sounds good to me.

@Jmp Yes, your right the wide fork will swallow anything put down range, but honestly that thought never crosses my mind. I never give a second thought to fork hits, with a nice flip to your shot I think all worries are washed away. I probably have a few thousand shots downrange and 0 fork hits to date. I never think or worry about that, I think it helps broaden my range of what is possible when it comes to slingshots. I think I could comfortable shoot a Milbro with most any ammo. I've shot those big stones you are in possession of now "through" a 2.7 cm for gap, and those stones are far bigger than that, just for an example.

As to those grooves for a versatile attachment method I think I can't go wrong with them. I'll have to do a bit more carving but it'll be well worth it. IT'll be nice knowing if I ever change my mind it's readily available and made for anything. Especially because I'm sure this frame will end up seeing many a bandset. Yet, excuse my ignorance, when you say 3/4 what do you mean by that? I'm guessing 3/4 inches but in what way?

@Holzwurm, thats great! Make sure you post it up with some good pics, with what I've seen from you in the past I have a sneaking suspicion that it will blow mine out of the water, so don't ever doubt yourself there. Even if it doesn't, remember, it's only your first try.......this is my 4th so there has been a lot of time and practice up to this point.

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

John, what I mean by "3/4 notches" is a notch that runs 3/4 of the way around the slingshot. On the part of the fork facing the shooter, leave it ungrooved. This is the style of the traditional Mexican resortera and is what Nico uses for all of his. I think he refers to it as a crescent-groove as it is not a complete circle. The band lays on the ungrooved part on the side of the fork and is then tied down using either fine twine or rubber bands.

You could also go with a full groove as is used for over-the-top bands. Most of my older tabbed slingshots are actually conversions of over-the-top forks I had made earlier.

Your options are endless!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Natural ergo. Looks great. How does it shoot?
Dan


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Jmp, I did actually go with some crescent grooves through the guidance of Nico's little diagram he drew up on them. I think they'll do fine for tie down but it is perfectly capable of allowing for tabs or flats. I wanted to keep all options open on this one as I think it will be my primary hunting platform, meaning it has to be ready for anything I have on hand, ammo included.

Thank you Dan, and if you read my post I stated that I was undecided on band attachments and I would update when I do get on with some...so you can stay tuned for that, I'm sure it'll shoot well as it is form fitted to my hand.









Alright.....drum roll please...... it's done!!!!!

I spent a little more time this weekend finishing up the finger grooves, I made the pinky and ring finger slots deeper and wider for more security. I made the forefinger and thumb rests a little more indented to make the grip a bit narrower and more comfortable. I didn't do much but it made a worlds difference and I absolutely love the feel! Going off of the advice from DH and my gut feeling I chose linseed to bring out the grain and coloration without masking its beauty. I soaked it in linseed oil for 4 hours on Saturday, and now about 2 days of drying later a voila it's complete...

The thinner fork is a tad bit darker as it absorbed more of the oil, I think it gives it a neat little affect.



















Didn't want to make it too pic heavy, so here is the link to a picture of the other side and a picture in my hand:
http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0331.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0333.jpg

It feels great in the hand, I'll post again when I band up with the tie down method...

Thanks for looking, I look forward to your comments...

Cheers - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking one, John.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really nice fork. looks comfy


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Great job!... I really like that!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Egg Sell In Tay.

WD40


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice job carving and finishing, it looks really smooth. I like the natural look of the linseed oil finish. Was it noticeably heavier after the finish soaking and drying?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I love hearing all of your thoughts.

Once again I'm honored to hear that from you Chuck, it is your work among others that really drive me to aspire further in my skills. It is incredibly smooth and the linseed oil did well to bring out the hidden colors and yes it added a little bit of weight. Not a ton since I only soaked for a few hours, but I can tell it's a bit heavier



> Egg Sell In Tay.
> 
> WD40


Wd, you crack me up....you bet its excellentay!

Update coming, I need to find some time and some fabric to strap up with the Mexican tie down method, I may go with some thin deerskin........but if time allows you'll have your update with bands soon.

Cheers - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking natural...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz que Juanito!

Very well made this fork eh!

And it seems that these beds of aloe vera are a favorite of the forkslol! just a few days ago Xidoo gave us a similar scenario lol! I do not think I was the only one who liked that idea.


I think the linseed oil fell beautifully to highlight the grain of the fork.

Many fun times await you with this slingshot. and pleasant laugh me out that the power of Chepo lol! lol! Greetings friend!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like this. It is a fresh original idea, elegant and looks very ergonomic.


----------

